# Kanada - Nova Scotia



## wobbel (4. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
bin vom 22.08.05 bis zum 08.09.05 in Kanada, Nova Scotia in der nähe des Ortes Liverpool (siehe Karte). 
Da es für mich und meine Eltern das erste mal nach Kanda geht, hätte ich gerne mal gewusst wie es da mit dem Angeln aussieht.
Flüsse ? Seen ? Meer ? Fische ? Gesetzeslage ? Lizenzen ? Gerät ? usw... ;+ 
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn der Ein oder Andere, der dort vielleicht schon war, ein paar Informationen für mich hätte.
Kann schonmal sagen, dass ich nur von Land aus Angeln kann, da ich kein Boot zur verfügung habe. Weiterhin bin ich leider nicht Fliegenfischer, somit denke ich, dass sich meine Angelmethoden auf das Spinnangeln (evtl. Ansitzangeln ?) beschränken.

Danke im Vorraus für jede Antwort #6 

Gruß


----------



## Koeb (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kanada - Nova Scotia*

Hallo Wobbel,

schade das bisher noch keiner geantwortet hat.Habe nämlich genau das gleiche Problem wie Du.Fahre auch nach Nova Scotia und Prince Edward Island/Kanada(22.06-12.07.05). Wäre also auch sehr an sämtlichen Infos interessiert!!#6 

Viele Grüße
Koeb


----------



## Dxlfxn (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kanada - Nova Scotia*

Hallo Leute,
ich hoffe, dass ihr noch den einen oder anderen Tip bekommt. Aber leider ist Westkanada nicht das Angelgebiet, was von Europäern bevorzugt aufgesucht wird. Ich würde gern helfen, aber außer, dass es dort irgendwo atlantische Lachse gibt, die in den Flüssen nur mit catch$release beangelt werden oder das man die dortigen Dorsch- und Heilbuttbestände zerstört hat,könnte ich auch nicht sagen. Ein Tip aber trotztdem:
Geht in den nächsten Tackleshop. Die können dir sicher mehr sagen und auch beim Angebot kannst du schon erkennen, was dort abgeht.
Bei der Rücktour daran denken, dass nur Fisch von weniger als 1 kg in die EG eingeführt werden darf, es sei denn, man kann eine Veterinärbescheinigung aus Kanda vorlegen!


----------



## wobbel (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kanada - Nova Scotia*

Hallo Dolfin,
Nova Scotia liegt aber eigentlich im Osten von Kanada.
Soweit ich weiß ist die Flugstrecke nach Halifax, mit 6 Studen Flugdauer 
von Deutschland aus, sogar die kürzeste in die Richtung überhaupt.

Gruß


----------



## guifri (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kanada - Nova Scotia*

hi,

wenn du englisch kannst, müsstest du hier alle notwendigen infos bekommen

http://www.novascotiafishing.com


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kanada - Nova Scotia*

Tschuldigung, war ein kleiner Dreher - natürlich Ostkanada. Zum Rest stehe ich trotzdem uneingeschränkt. Es gibt hier einen weiteren Thread zu diesem Thema. Ich würds mir nicht antun.


----------



## wave (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kanada - Nova Scotia*

hallo allerseits,

es gibt dort sehr gute lachsflüsse, u.a. den miramichi river.
wenn ihr den namen bei google eingebt gibts tonnenweise infos.
ansonsten besteht nach wie vor die chance auf riesige bluefins vor nova scotia und prince edward isl..
oft ist dort sogar die charter umsonst wenn ein fisch gefangen wird,da dieser dann direkt nach japan geht!


----------



## maxum (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kanada - Nova Scotia*

Hallo!!

Frag doch mal den Matt CDN der wohnt in Canada.

Ist ein netter Typ.

Viele Grüße Svente


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kanada - Nova Scotia*

Hallo!
Matt CDN ist ein freundlicher Mensch, ich habe PN Kontakt zu ihm. Er wohnt allerdings genausoweit von diesem gefragten Ort weg, wie wir! Kanada ist kein Dorf. Von Matts
Wohnort Vancouver fliegt man fast genauso ange nach Ostkanada, wie wir von Frankfurt aus.

Wave
Das sagt doch schon alles! Es wäre besser, wenn die Charter mit dem Nichtfang
Umsonst wäre - oder?? So ist man nur die Versicherung des Fischers. Allerdings
verdient er wirklich mehr, wenn er fängt. Die Zeiten, wo dort richtig gut gefangen wurde, sind allerdings lange her. Die Bluefins kosten ja deswegen soviel Geld, weil sie mittlerweile auch ziemlich selten geworden sind.


----------



## JonasH (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kanada - Nova Scotia*

Hi Ich hole das THema nochmal hoch und hoffe, dass mittlerweile ein paar mehr infos bekannt sind. Falls ihr noch neue tipps habt (ausgenommen von denen, die schon im Board stehen).
Danke schonmal!
Los geht es übrigens am 1.7. und dann 3 Wochen (hauptsächlich) die Küste entlang mit einem Wohnwagen.


----------



## Dart (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kanada - Nova Scotia*

Hi Jonas
Ich kann dir auch eigentlich nur empfehlen mit engl. Suchbegriffen zu googlen, da findest du jede Menge an Informationen. Ansonsten ne Brandungsrute und ne Spinnrute einpacken, und vor allen Dingen den Einheimischen auf die Finger schauen und in Tackleshops nachfragen. Die Kanadier sind für ihre Freundlichkeit und Hilfsbereitschaft bekannt.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Jean (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kanada - Nova Scotia*

Lebe leider auch an der Westkueste aber vieleicht hilft dir das ein wenig weiter...

http://www.novascotiafishing.com/ oder http://www.canada4fishing.com/NovaScotia/trout-fishing.html oder hier http://www.sportfishcanada.ca/pages/page_prov_nova.htm

Gruss
Nico


----------



## Flatfischer (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kanada - Nova Scotia*

Hallo, guckst Du hier:

http://www.nova-scotia.org/html/angeln_fischen_nova_scotia.html

Im Süßwasser dürften wohl Forelle, Bachsaibling und ggf. Smallmouth Bass Dein Hauptziel sein. Aber in einem Tackleshop in Kanada dürfte man Dir umfassende Auskunft geben. Nur ein guter Rat: Es empfiehlt sich, die höchst umfangreichen und detaillierten Fischereibestimmungen (dagegen sind die Bestimmungen in Deutschland ein Witz) penibel einzuhalten; bei Verstößen ist man knallhart mit drakonischen Strafen.

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## JonasH (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kanada - Nova Scotia*

Hi danke schon mal für die links kannte erst 2 von ihnen. Wahrscheinlich ist es auch besser sich in sachen kunstköder etc erst dort einzudekcen oder?
Ja mit den Bestimmungen habe ich schon angefangen zu lesen naja hauptsächlich will ich ja auch entspannen und muss nicht zwangsläufig nen fisch fangen um dort zu überleben aber als angler und dann in der Umgebung .. da kann wohl niemand nein zur Rute im Gepäck sagen  Besten Dank nochmal und schönen Sonntag noch.

Für tipps weiterhin und immer offen


----------



## Jean (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kanada - Nova Scotia*

Konzentrier Dich auf die Seen und die guten Forellenbestaende dann wirst Du auch Erfolg haben. Lachs ist sinnlos in der kurzen Zeit, es sei denn Du buchst Dir einen Guide was aber auch die Kriegskasse pluendert... Nimm ne Telerute mit in den Koffer und deck dich mit Spinnern und kleinen Wobblern ein, Paar Schwimmer,Haken etc und Du bist fuer das meiste geruestet. Sbirolino funzt auch ganz gut auf die kanadischen Forellen. 






Hier mein Setup und 3 schoene Refos





Eine weitere gesellt sich dazu...





Das Ergebnis nach 4 Stunden fischen.

Viel Glueck und tight lines
Nico


----------



## JonasH (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kanada - Nova Scotia*

Genau so stelle ich mir das vor... geil!
Super Fische und danke auch für das zeigen der Köder  oh man ich kann mich jetzt schon kaum noch halten.
Stammen die FIsche auch aus der Nova scotia region oder wo warst du?!


----------



## Jean (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kanada - Nova Scotia*

Die Fische sind aus einem Bergsee in der Naehe von Kelowna in British Columbia. Wohne zur Zeit bei Vancouver an der Westkueste, aber demnaechst gehts mal wieder Schwiegervatern besuchen und dann statte ich dem See mal wieder nen Besuch ab. Wichtig ist die Fische zu finden da diese in kleineren Schwaermen umherstreuenen, das kann schon mal 2-3 Stunden dauern und dann sollten die moeglichst noch in Fresslaune sein... Im Sommer ist der Morgen und die Abendstunden am besten. Findest Du die fische dann kannst Du wahre Sternstunden erleben mit Bissen im Minutentakt. Mach dich einfach Schlau welche Seen auf deiner Reiserute liegen und finde so viel wie moeglich ueber diese raus, sprich Gewaesserkarte,Besatzinfos,vorkommende Fischarten usw. Je groesser der See desto schwieriger sind die Fische zu finden. Auch sind kommerzielle Fishing Lodges an einem See immer ein gutes Zeichen fuer die Produktivitaet des Gewaessers - kannst dich auch bei denen auf der Webseite schlau machen und dann eben auf eigene Faust los, so kostet es nix! Gute Vorkenntniss und eben Ausdauer machen sich hier bezahlt.

Gruss aus BC
Nico


----------



## Jean (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kanada - Nova Scotia*

Ganz vergessen, hatte zu Beginn ein Buch "Fishing BC" welches fuer jede einzelne Provinz von BC eine eigene Ausgabe hervorgebracht hat. Hier ist jeder "bessere" See dann ausfuehrlich beschrieben mit Tiefenkarte, Besatz, beste Koeder und Duchschnittsgroessen usw. Weiss nicht ob es so was auch fuer Nova Scotia gibt. Kann dir aber ein Backroad Mapbook nur ans Herz legen da dort alles ueber eben diese "backroads" sprich Zugang zu den Seen und auch einiges andere an Information zur Region drinnsteht. Findest Du auch Wege die auf Land- oder Strassenkarten gar nicht eingezeichnet sind. Klick dich mal durch... hier: http://www.backroadmapbooks.com/

So, jetzt aber ....#h


----------



## JonasH (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kanada - Nova Scotia*

Hey super danke werde mich da heute abend nochmal durchfuchsen.
Sollte dir noch etwas einfallen sag mir gerne bescheid


----------



## LuckyS (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kanada - Nova Scotia*

Auf dieser Seite findet man eine Auflistung verschiedener Tackeling Optionen je nach Fischart. Die Seite ist auf BC ausgerichtet.

http://www.sportfishingbc.com/


----------



## Obsession (5. März 2009)

*AW: Kanada - Nova Scotia*

Hallo wir sind mit drei Leuten im Juni für zwei wochen auf cape breton 
wer hat schon am Bras dor Lake gefischt ?


----------

